# sheetrock primer surfacer problems



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm having a real problem on my latest commercial job. I was contracted to finish to a level 4 finish and the painter is following my sanding with Sheetrock Primer-Surfacer. I lit up every wall in the place. It was near perfect. The next day the painter spays his level coat on. After it dried every nail and seam in the place showed. What is up? I coated the nails and seams three times! My theory is that the painter is putting so much moisture in the board its causing my mud to dilute and shrink. Am I crazy?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

It's called " flashing" painters fault. 


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

Every nail head is sunk in like they were done 1 time. Joints are all shallow.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

welcome to the world of bad sheetrock


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Crazytaper said:


> Every nail head is sunk in like they were done 1 time. Joints are all shallow.



That doesn't sound good. I don't know what could cause that. But I can tell you, you'll probably get the blame. Do another coat, or walk. Either way it sucks.


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Did he water it down? Possible bad batch?


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

was the building closed up? The Surfacer keeps a lot of moisture on the board for longer periods of time. The painter should have proper ventilation for the product he is spraying. That is why we spray our own lvl 5. We have 5 or more air movers going


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Any before and after prime pics? Did the painter back roll his primer coat? Is he watering his primer down and pumping a bunch of moisture in the building? I have learned the hard way about flashing. I ask my customer on day 1 when I go look at a place about the painting. I have had painters go behind me and spray with no back roll and my 3 coated lighted out work looks like chit. Back roll it and it looks beautiful and the way it should. However I can't see not back rolling causing mud to shrink. Watering down primer and spraying it on thick with no back roll I could see that absorbing some of the mud causing it to shrink maybe? I would start with that as well as the work environment. Humidity temperature etc. I know if a painter comes behind me and doesn't back roll my seams and screws will flash but not shrink. I am not familiar with the sheetrock primer you speak of. I push high hide primers on my jobs with the colors crazy folks pick these days.


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

On a level 4 backrolling is an absolute, if it wasn't everything will most likely show. I paint most of my jobs that I tape to completion so I know how they were painted and I get the final product that I want to have. Part of my picky OCD coming out I guess ;-)

Humidity is probably a major factor here, I typically run dehumidifier when I'm painting-the paint i use recommends 60% or less during the time of painting. If I'm spraying a lot of paint the humidity will soon rise up a long way past that and the moisture has to go somewhere. The drywall is a big sponge.


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

Well the painter fessed up. It is definitely a moisture problem. The job was held up for a month previously because of it. They didn't want to wait anymore and gave the go ahead. This is what they get. The board is all yellowed now through the sheetrock surfacer. I spent all day today with a helper going through 500 sheets re-spotting the nails and joints. Their threat of a back charge just got thrown back in their face.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

At least he fessed up!


----------

